# I want to find and marry a girl like this. What type is she?? + compatability w/INTJ?



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL so cute "...do you have a boyfriend?"


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

klever187 said:


> Agreed but only on a cloudy thunderous night sky with heavy rain that way we can capture the loser's true emotion when he falls to his knees and screams at the top of his lungs in defeat


Oh, you're on. The outcome shall be reminiscent of this...


----------



## klever187 (Sep 2, 2013)

haha well played


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm going to go with I/ENTP..though she goes on INFJ-like tangents. 

ANd yes, I found her extremely cute. Intelligence + social awkwardness = sexy.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

klever187 said:


> I also want to know if you think there would be compatibility issues here with an INTJ. Thanks


If it helps you, I know a lot of introverts (including myself) and not one would engage in such a lengthy conversation with a stranger, especially on such a ridiculous basis (except an intrigued INTP perhaps, but again on this basis unlikely). Therefore I'd say she's an E rather than I. Also NT. That leaves ENTP/J. ENTJ are usually not that relaxed and casual, they're more rigid and well...unlike her.


----------



## klever187 (Sep 2, 2013)

Aenye said:


> If it helps you, I know a lot of introverts (including myself) and not one would engage in such a lengthy conversation with a stranger, especially on such a ridiculous basis (except an intrigued INTP perhaps, but again on this basis unlikely). Therefore I'd say she's an E rather than I. Also NT. That leaves ENTP/J. ENTJ are usually not that relaxed and casual, they're more rigid and well...unlike her.


I've never found myself this attracted to a girl in my life but if she were ENTP I guess this whole personality thing might actually have some more validity than I thought


----------



## Keyleen (Nov 26, 2017)

My guess is curious INTP because she seemed curious and was cool.Her words were well thought out and an introvert since she knows she won't meet up with his subscribers. She's giving me Alex Dunphy (modern family) vibe


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Since INTP is the most likely candidate based on results, I can personally vouch that the INTJ/INTP relationship is awesome.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

She's an ENTP. She overtakes the conversation completely. Intelligence on point.

As for the connection between INTJ and ENTP it's very much on a mental level. When talking to each other you naturally play off of each other's ideas. It's not a bad combo, but expect some emotional misunderstandings. INTJs and ENTPs can sometimes place value on very different things in personal relationships.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

nothing like reviving 5 year old threads


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

vinniebob said:


> nothing like reviving 5 year old threads


 I'm really glad they did, I've never seen this video.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

vinniebob said:


> nothing like reviving 5 year old threads


 It is sort of amazing that the video is still up after all that time. For the record she seems like an INFJ.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Red Magician said:


> It is sort of amazing that the video is still up after all that time. For the record she seems like an INFJ.


I completely agree with that to an extent. The reference to Fight Club's ending made me think (Fe). 

But I settled for ENTP since I actually behave the same way she does when I feel I'm being set up for a prank or a totally unexpected proposal comes across (notice how her first move was to get her hand ready to punch in a tease? Yep, that's me). Other than completely seeing her actions in mine (or vise versa), I have no other proof. I'm pretty sure an INFJ could have behaved exactly the same way (I say that out of principle. Deep down I totally believe ENTP).

EDIT:
Just re-heard her saying "I also don't feel like doing it just because you told me to"
Yep! That's another one.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

xNTP

I almost want to say INTP but I'm really edging towards ENTP because of the way she kept on giving other suggestions while the INTPs I know don't really speak that boldly and confidently in front of a stranger, almost fearing that their ideas might be stupid, hence keeping quiet so they don't appear that way. 

But I only know 2 INTPs and 1 ENTP, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ANAXEL said:


> Other than completely seeing her actions in mine (or vise versa), I have no other proof. I'm pretty sure an INFJ could have behaved exactly the same way


 Let the behaviorism start...


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

lmao
'just hang around the anthropology building'

She's cute but chatty as hell. Reminds me of an INFJ friend when she's nervous [minus the vocabulary].


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

She looks so cute.

She dresses herself very well, and her hairdo too. Everything. Just <3


[at opening post video]


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

I think I just fell for her a little too. Sexy brains.

I would say xNTP.


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

Pfft, forget about it.
She is _MINE_


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

She's xNTP

I get that the INFJ vibe is similar to this, but it's definitively different if you know what you are looking at. INFJs process in a kind of accumulative way, you can tell they are adding to some pile they've got going on deep inside. This girl is light on her feet and already ready to quickly process new info without a moments thought, which is an extroverted perceptive function (a.k.a. Ne).

It reminds me of myself as an ENFP, but she isn't an ENFP. I think she's an ENTP, INTPs just have more of a 2 second delay to new external stimulus.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

vinniebob said:


> nothing like reviving 5 year old threads


I'm glad they did so I can say that I wanted to punch that guy for being so annoying. I'd probably want to punch him twice though, because he only wanted to be punched once. 

Anyway, pretty obviously ENTP.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

soop said:


> I'm glad they did so I can say that I wanted to punch that guy for being so annoying. I'd probably want to punch him twice though, because he only wanted to be punched once.
> 
> Anyway, pretty obviously ENTP.


knee to the ball sack would be more appropriate :shocked:
plus it would prevent him from passing on his genes to further generations


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

vinniebob said:


> knee to the ball sack would be more appropriate :shocked:
> plus it would prevent him from passing on his genes to further generations


Probably true. My knees are 2 pointy/10.


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

Andrew Hales and the bum asking for money in the middle of the video are from my hometown. I think he filmed most of his early videos at UVU. As for the girl I would say xNTP. I do find it hard to believe an introvert would ramble so much during a first encounter.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Ne all over it.


----------

